# Old Plum Wine Recipe



## WildFlowerWino (Aug 21, 2007)

Ok, Here it is...The old local Wine recipe that can be used for the fruit of your choice. **First, my disclaimer, I'm new at this hobby and do not know what I am doing.






1 Gallon Berries (Frozen or Fresh) 
5 lbs. Sugar
3 Gallons Boiling Water
Cool to luke warm
Add 1 Pkg Dry Yeast
Stir Daily for 2 Weeks
Strain - Warm Slightly
Add 5 lbs Sugar
Let Stand for 2 Weeks - Stir once in awhile
Strain &amp; Bottle

I used whole plums and I was told that I did not have to pit them. 
Ok, Since I have gone and started this recipe, and now realize that I should have used a recipe that calls for chemical, are there some things I could add at this point to improve on the situation?




My batch is still in the primary fermentation stage. Thank You!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 21, 2007)

Do you have a hydrometer and if so what is the starting specific gravity as to determine where you start to chose the right yeast. Do you sweeten your wine when done or do you like it dry. 1 thing I must say is that if you love it the way it is now, dont fix something that aint broken! The only thing I can add to this is that you should have a hydrometer if you dont to check that you are fermented dry so that you dont get a re fermentation in the bottle and blow corks or bottles as that can get messy and all it takes is one batch to be a disaster. We do add a lot of things like potassium meta bi sulfite to kill any natural yeasts to start fresh with a yeast strain that will do a better job. do you use pectic enzyme to break down the fruit and eleviate any pectins in the fruit that can leave a haze? I think we all can learn alot from the winemakers who dont use all this stuff and the ones who do as we can probably do without some things and those who dont sure can use a few. Glad to have you join us.

*Edited by: wade *


----------



## grapeman (Aug 22, 2007)

Something that could be improved upon even not considering chemicals is the last part. You only need to stir once a day(with the fruit in it) for about a week. It should then be ready to transfer to a secondary carboy. Using a racking cane(or spigot if you have it in a bucket with one) transfer it to a glass carboy to a few inches from the top. Keep all the lees out that you can at that point. Put an airlock on and let it fnish fermenting. Rack to another carboy until it is clear and thn bottle. I have ommitted a number of other steps such as degassing and chemical and finisng additions since there are a lot of ways to do each step. I just wouldn't want to drink a wine that has been fermented only 2 weeks and then strained and bottled- it would just be full of yeast and seiment.


----------



## pkcook (Aug 23, 2007)

WildFlowerWino,


First, let me say hello and welcome! I've been away for a little while and haven't had the opportunity to log on in a while.


Let me say that you have found a group of people that are passionate about this hobby and can provide a ton of information.


I love reading recipes from the "old" days. People used to make wine by the seat of their pants and most of the time did it very well, but do yourself a favor and learn all you can about "modern" techniques for this great hobby. You will fair much better and produce better results with the right tools.


Good luck with this one and keep us posted,
PC


----------

